# Leo or beardie???



## kirstyjune9 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a little leopard gecko recently unfortunately he got out his tank and havent been able to find him after ripping the full house 2 bits over the last 2weeks...

I understandably am still pretty upset as loved him 2 bits but hate looking at an empty tank so was thinking about getting another one but not sure whether to get another gecko or a bearded dragon... looking for something that i can take out and handle etc and would be quite happy...

So.... help lol


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

Leo then beardie thats my plan


----------



## Sooty_ (Nov 27, 2011)

I have 2 female leopard geckos for sale if your interested?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

kirstyjune9 said:


> I got a little leopard gecko recently unfortunately he got out his tank and havent been able to find him after ripping the full house 2 bits over the last 2weeks...
> 
> I understandably am still pretty upset as loved him 2 bits but hate looking at an empty tank so was thinking about getting another one but not sure whether to get another gecko or a bearded dragon... looking for something that i can take out and handle etc and would be quite happy...
> 
> So.... help lol


Well leos are alot easier to look after than beardies, so if you have space for a 4ft viv and research for another month to know what there diet consist and also special lighting needs and also heating aswell and all there requirements basically and you think your up for the challenge then get a beardie but please and i mean please dont go out and impules buy a beardie without researching because they are not that easy to look after what everyone make it out to be : victory:


----------



## kirstyjune9 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sooty_ said:


> I have 2 female leopard geckos for sale if your interested?


2 is alot 2 handle lol... What age are they? I had a male before n he was terrified of everything wee soul lol but he was only about 6months


----------



## sammyand99 (Jan 4, 2012)

How did u lose it?? lol good luck and i hope you find the little thing!  I would suggest another leo though personally as i have two myself! :2thumb:


----------



## emmaalyafai (Jan 4, 2012)

so sorry you lost your leo, that is awful.
rite, i started with a leopard, it taught me alot then when i was ready i got a beardie, they make wicked pets but need more time and attention and room. id get a book n have a little research then decide weither your ready for a beardie


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

i have both species 
theres pros and cons to owning both species, but they do make delightful pets








leos









beardie


----------

